# The Big I Am



## rellis10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Taking the title from a radio show i listen to, all you have to do is start your sentence with the words "I Am.....".

You could say anything: what are you doing? How are you feeling? What are you thinking about? Anything so long as you start with "I Am"


I'll start....

I Am...considering writing my first weight related short story to post on these boards.


----------



## Micara (Jul 13, 2010)

I am... trying to figure out how to make the next 8 days go faster.


----------



## Oirish (Jul 13, 2010)

I am...in desperate need of more gainful employment.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2010)

I am... Having a movie marathon because it's rainy outside and I don't really know of anything better to do.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 13, 2010)

i am that dude


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 13, 2010)

I am...... missing someone. :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

I am waiting for my birthday coming soon!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

Tired of suppressing myself to please unworthy, unimaginative and inflexible individuals.


----------



## Vespertine (Jul 13, 2010)

I am ...procrastinating


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2010)

I am... single and sick of it lol.


----------



## calauria (Jul 13, 2010)

I am waiting for another person to spaz out!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

I Am......Impulsive. To the Extreme.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 14, 2010)

I AM...going to daydream like usual now.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... in dire need of a swim.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... Waiting for the weekend.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... waiting on my laundry do be done and my carrot cake as well.

:eat1:

Om nom nom nom nom.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 14, 2010)

I AM..... Feeling very undesirable and lonely lately. :really sad:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 14, 2010)

I Am.... Listening to Ozzy, and remembering how I used to fall asleep listening to his music as a child.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 14, 2010)

I am...very lonely, lately.


----------



## Micara (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... dreading work today, because I don't want to hear every single detail of my co-worker's kid's birthday party.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Am.... Listening to Ozzy, and remembering how I used to fall asleep listening to his music as a child.



I am... feeling old after reading this.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sick and dreading going grocery shopping trow cause cold and flu stuff is soo expensive and I was sposed to be trying to get the grocery budget down but it isnt working this week :-(

eep actually my I am is about to be asleep I hope hugs

Dont feel old drommond or then you will start acting/looking/thinking old then you will be old


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Dont feel old drommond or then you will start acting/looking/thinking old then you will be old



Don't worry, you'll never pry the immature teenager out of my brain. 

On topic: I am... having a nice glass of iced tea.


----------



## Proner (Jul 14, 2010)

I am performing homemade victory dance while it raining outside. Finally we got rain!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... hoping my dog doesn't follow me into the kitchen when I finally go to get some food. It's 2PM and I haven't eaten all day yet. I hate when she follows me into places she's not allowed to go.


----------



## MattB (Jul 14, 2010)

I am....supposed to be working...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 14, 2010)

*
I AM!​*

(Guess who?)​
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Micara (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... being mean to everyone.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

Micara said:


> I am... being mean to everyone.



REP TACO!


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 14, 2010)

I am ... selling my home and leaving this god forsaken town!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I am ... selling my home and leaving this god forsaken town!



I Am....envying you. I wish so much i could leave Halifax. It's a decent enough place but i'd like to get out and experience other places. Shame i dont have the money to do so


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2010)

I am tired as hell. i stayed up until 3:30 reading. I just couldn't put the book down. Now I'm sitting here with the boys watching Futurama and can barely keep my eyes open. That's why i opened my laptop up.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

hey, who took down the rep taco? really now!


----------



## Micara (Jul 14, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> hey, who took down the rep taco? really now!



Right now I want a rep baseball bat so I can smack people with it!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

I am....


_...a little bit of loneliness a little bit of disregard
Handful of complaints but I cant help the fact that everyone can see
these scars
I am what I want you to want what I want you to feel
But it's like no matter what I do, I can't convince you, to just believe
this is real
So I let go, watching you, turn your back like you always do
Face away and pretend that I'm not
But I'll be here 'cause you're all that I got.
_

Couldn't help it. It one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am... hoping the next week goes by quickly. :wubu:


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 15, 2010)

I am ... suffering from back spasm's due to all this heavy lifting ... I HATE moving! Thank goodness for flexoril.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 15, 2010)

I am . . . Superman and I can do anything!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 15, 2010)

DameQ said:


> I am . . . Superman and I can do anything!



Not so fast. I am... kryptonite!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 15, 2010)

I am... headed to my grandparents' place in a bit for their 60th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 15, 2010)

I am..... sucking on a lollipop.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 15, 2010)

I am....devastated


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am...about to play poker for the first time in months. If i had a vice, this is it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

I am......wondering why there are no yellow pretzel M&M's.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 23, 2010)

I am...too tired.


----------



## Micara (Jul 28, 2010)

I am... supposed to be cleaning my house and job hunting. I am... doing neither.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I am... bored and wasting too much time online.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am....really wanting to see Inception in the cinema but am not sure I can conquor my dislike of that environment (i prefer to watch films alone/at home, not with loads of people doing stuff around me)


----------



## OutbackZack (Jul 28, 2010)

I am... looking at apartments in Chicago and trying to decide on a move in date.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 28, 2010)

I am...listening to the theme from 'The Cat O' Nine Tails'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQTPf0sLC18


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 28, 2010)

I am wanting to go on vacation again (even though I just got back from Vegas last week)


----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2010)

I am practicing scales...


----------



## Micara (Jul 29, 2010)

I am... planning to go back to Seattle in October. :happy:


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 29, 2010)

I am procrastinating completing paperwork... again.


----------



## Fox (Jul 29, 2010)

I am... Totally addicted to house and dubstep!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am...really tempted to see Inception again


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 29, 2010)

I am... going to bed. <3


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 29, 2010)

I am...going to go grocery shopping.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am.....sulking about being late home because of a co-worker lumping something on me 15 minutes before i was supposed to leave.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 29, 2010)

I am...listening to Bernard Herrmanns' "Psycho" suite.


----------



## Britty (Jul 29, 2010)

I am...getting ready to go have drinks with my girls!


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am, Bored out of my mind! Glad its almost the weekend, but now what?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 30, 2010)

I am...Working my butt off again with my artisan jewelry and promoting my online store.

Lots of work!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 30, 2010)

I am... wanting this move to be over with.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am....so very very thankful the week is over and done with. Today was just too damn hectic for my liking.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 30, 2010)

I Am........ Anxious to move on in my life.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 30, 2010)

I Am..finally done with my summer job. Hello two weeks of vacation. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 30, 2010)

I Am.......Unhappy with how I've been neglecting my Photography. No wonder I've been suffeing from the blues lately. =D Tomorrow is officially my "Go out and Snap 'em!" day.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2010)

I am... ready for school to start.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I am... ready for school to start.



Same here dude.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 30, 2010)

I am finally going to clean my room. No, really...I am. Why don't you believe me? I am.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 30, 2010)

I am . . . /thrilled/ to meet another Texas Dimmer today (in person)!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

Isn't that just the most fantastic feeling?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am...thinking about pulling an all nighter.


----------



## Micara (Jul 31, 2010)

I am probably not going to bed tonight.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am.....eating a whole Chicken Tikka Pizza and fries.....because i'm that damn hungry!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am... still thinking about that one girl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

I am....Happy!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 31, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I am.....eating a whole Chicken Tikka Pizza and fries.....because i'm that damn hungry!



I am....thinking I overestimated how hungry I was. I don't feel too cracky after eating all that. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

I am.. Feeling pretty damn hot today. Though I neglected to take any photographs. Oh well, I need something to do tomorrow. ^_^ 

I am... not letting my mind wander onto things I need to worry about. 


I am... Having a total stress-free day today!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 31, 2010)

I am literally sick and tired of someone coming to our house EVERY SINGLE day. We haven't had a day this month that someone hasn't been here. GO the f*ck home already.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so full from eating pizza that I feel like throwing up


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 1, 2010)

I Am...really not wanting to go to work tommorow. Ever get the feeling it's gonna be a bad day? I have that feeling.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 1, 2010)

I am...happy with my decisions.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 1, 2010)

I am...feeling kinda weird that I'm seriously considering a name change. On one hand I think it's kinda stupid, but then I think I have decent reasons.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 2, 2010)

I Am.......Roasting! It's at LEAST 85*F in my bedroom. Where-as the rest of the house is probably 70-75. 

Ughhhh.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

I am gonna (well ok am already) be craving real non frozen, or cooked from a packet type food by the time I go home I am gonna be extremely grateful that I am allowed to cook what I want how I want


----------



## Micara (Aug 2, 2010)

I am... a spelling Nazi.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 2, 2010)

I am...missing someone I have never met, missing someone I can't have, and I just want a hug


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 2, 2010)

I am...confused and tired and lonely


----------



## Micara (Aug 2, 2010)

I am... giving LFW & MaxArden big hugs!!! 

I hope you both feel better!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2010)

Hugs Max and LFW I know that feeling

I am afraid of dinner yay veggies meh soggy and overcooked veggies sigh cant win and not allowed to cook I want to go home


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw! Big hugs to you Wren and MaxArden! 

I am a carnivore, hear me roar!
...Rawr


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

I am...half cranky. I'm nky.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 2, 2010)

I am...really exhausted today. Its that kind of "I don't wanna get out of bed, I don't wanna cook, my body aches, I am weak, I don't want to think, I don't want to talk, I just want to sleep" kind of exhaustion. I don't understand it because I haven't done anything strenuous recently. My body is aching like I was run over by a steamroller. My eyes hurt as if I haven't slept for weeks. Even my hair hurts. I woke up and sat on the edge of my bed for 4 hours and did nothing (except watch tv). I haven't even gotten something to eat yet and for me that is a milestone.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am....weighing up the pro's and con's of taking a hatchet to my boss. 




It's coming out on the 'cons' side. Just.


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 2, 2010)

I am grateful for the hugs. Thank you


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 3, 2010)

I am...so thankful for my huggles. You guys are great


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 3, 2010)

I Am....reluctant to take pills from my family to help me sleep. But I am also drained from two nights in a row of insomnia. 

Oi Vey..


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Am....reluctant to take pills from my family to help me sleep. But I am also drained from two nights in a row of insomnia.
> 
> Oi Vey..



YPP .... this is from me to you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5Z3QWMWPwg


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2010)

I am suprised at just how much I miss my comfortable little rutt oops I mean home and craft space


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 3, 2010)

I am contemplating a nice picnic at the duck pond.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am...

Dreading going back to Alexandria. I don't like it in that podunk town.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 7, 2010)

I am... bored and lonely. 
I am not looking for virtual hugs from peeps as I don't post things simply for sympathy. I just felt like stating what I am at the moment.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 7, 2010)

I am excited at the prospect of ( fingers crossed based on phone ccalls trow) going home on monday not jazzed at the litterally 9 hours on 3 trains bu ut the going home part feels likethe right decision or the fact that I feel I need to sneak away to do it


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am...hoping tomorow wont be too stressful. I get enough of that on fridays.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am *wonderful.*

Say I aaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.
Say I Aaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaa-aaaaaaaam.
Say I Aaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaam _Wonderful._


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am...Leaving for college in the morning, I may not/barely be on Dims now, so see you guys winter break! Take care everyone!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 19, 2010)

I am... in pain.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

I am grateful and happy that friends let me share my talents with them even when they were skeptical or worried and that I have gotten some amazing confirmation of my gifts today


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking forward to the weekend for a change.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 19, 2010)

I Am...going to bed ahead of an early start. Night All!


----------



## Mythik (Aug 19, 2010)

I am... contemplating a bowl of noodles. :eat1:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

I am happy I just posted a new blog and seem to be getting back somewhat into writing blog mode cause Ideas abound


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2010)

I am................optimistic.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 19, 2010)

I am hopeful that I get this job I've applied for.


----------



## MattB (Aug 19, 2010)

I am...at one of those rare points in life where things are pretty darn good! When the next storm clouds come in, I'll look back on this time fondly and strive to achieve it again.


----------



## theladypoet (Aug 22, 2010)

I am... unsatisfied with my life and pretzel M&M's. Mostly with the M&Ms. Seriously, I was expecting something... I don't know, saltier and more pretzel-y.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2010)

I am in full lazy arse indulgent sunday mode and Iam in an awesome mood


----------



## theladypoet (Aug 22, 2010)

I am Sick and Tired of all this rain.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2010)

I am totally enjoying going through all my clothes and figuring out what to bring to college- I feel like such a girl.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

I Am...tired and thinking of turning in for the night. Only thinking about it so far though


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 22, 2010)

I am happy that I got to phone chat with a friend today.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I Am...Mentally preparing myself for the deluge of paperwork I will be faced with tommorow morning. And the following mountain of red tape :doh:


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2010)

I am...pretty down.

I've been packing for college today. I had to go say my goodbyes to my two grandmothers and my uncle, as I'm leaving tomorrow. 

One of my grandmas I feel that I never visited enough, and am wishing I did more now. The other is in a nursing home for rehabilitation and really depressed. 

I know both my parents will miss me, and I'm worried because they fight so much. It's pretty hard to just leave everyone- I feel like I should stay here to do what I can to care for them and look out for them, even if my effort is insignificant. 

I've been tearing up a bit- it's hard to leave home to go to a place where I know 0/30,000 people. 

But, I'll live =] Hopefully I'll stop being so apprehensive once I get there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 27, 2010)

I am...confused, and numb. Not sure what my next move should be in any department. Love, School, Life itself. 

I am also....... So so happy with my beautiful new red hair. =}


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

I am... feeling out of place.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 27, 2010)

I am in need of a job, and a life.


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 27, 2010)

I am running every red light on memory lane.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I am...pretty down.
> 
> I've been packing for college today. I had to go say my goodbyes to my two grandmothers and my uncle, as I'm leaving tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I guess you are probably off to college now, so this might be late, but anyway.....

Most of the other new students who are there are going to be going through a similar thing. Now, they'll show it in different ways--some will be shy, some will overdo the bravado, some will be hesitant, some will think they need to instantly re-create animal house, and so forth.

But one thing I saw from my experience, and from volunteering in frosh week a couple of times, is that it tends to be really easy to make new friends (everyone else is feeling severed from their lives and looking for new connections), and just a teensy-tiny bit of leadership can go a long, long, way. 

At some point you'll find yourself in a group after some activity, sort of milling around not sure what to do next, and if you ask "Hey, anyone want to go get some ice cream?" (or tea, or pizza, or whatever) odds are that a good number will come along, happy that they just got invited to go and do something. And Bingo! You just became the leader and center of a group of people. That group may or may stick together, but it makes those first couple of weeks go much better.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 27, 2010)

Tad said:


> I guess you are probably off to college now, so this might be late, but anyway.....
> 
> Most of the other new students who are there are going to be going through a similar thing. Now, they'll show it in different ways--some will be shy, some will overdo the bravado, some will be hesitant, some will think they need to instantly re-create animal house, and so forth.
> 
> ...



Tad - Been there, done that - but not well enough. Very good advice! I tried to rep you, but just a Tad early.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Tad - Been there, done that - but not well enough. Very good advice! I tried to rep you, but just a Tad early.



To be clear, as a frosh, I was one of the ones really grateful when someone else showed some leadership  It was a lesson I'd figured out in high school, but I hadn't thought to apply it there at first. It really wasn't until my second term that I began to do a little bit of that.

Another tip: frisbee. The ultimate easy-going, non-threatening, can do it almost anywhere activity. Makes it really easy to pull people into a group.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 27, 2010)

I am... wanting and needing to be more organized


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 28, 2010)

I Am..... watching Woody Allen's MANHATTAN on the IFC network.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2010)

I am content today.
I am also hungry. It's 3pm and i forgot to eat today.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

I am burning bridges and melting marshmallow on a stick while the flames fan my face.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 31, 2010)

I am no longer surprised, but still completely annoyed with how much of an ass certain people can be.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

I am... depressed today.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am...lost with no sense of direction when it comes to my life.


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2010)

I am.bouncing back and forth on a daily basis between feeling quite toned and fit (by my standards) to feeling especially soft and fat (by my standards). No idea why my feelings about my body and whipping around so rapidly the last few days.


----------



## Micara (Sep 1, 2010)

I am... supposed to be filling out an online application for a job. But I am... procrastinating.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 1, 2010)

I am getting my ass kicked by being back at work again. After 10 weeks of blissful nothingness, damn, work is hard!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 1, 2010)

I Am.... crashing, fast. But it was sweet!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 1, 2010)

I am still grinning from ear-to-ear from hanging out with Bridget (GoofyGirl) last night. It was a blast!:happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I Am....Reviving this thread by saying i'm considering buying two new shirts....£40 EACH makes me extremely hesitant even though I have the money saved up.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

I am counting down the minutes until I can leave work.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

I am a human being, genus Homo, species Sapiens, subspecies Sapien.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 21, 2010)

I AM wishing I was at home snoozing


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2010)

I am feeling lonely today.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I am feeling lonely today.


me too. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 21, 2010)

I am......wishing it was this time next week.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2010)

I am losing respect that I had for people ...after reading the Jesus Thread.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 22, 2010)

I am...not looking forward to going to volunteering tonight.

No transportation provided? Having to walk around with only one other person, in the city at night? Going every week for the project THEY signed us up for...and probably still being short over half my hours by the end of the project? 

I tried, but now I'm just pissed at how badly planned this is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

I am excited because a respected author has seen some of my work and it appears that he'd like to mentor me, or at least help me publish.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a headache, my forehead is hot, my cheeks and eyes are hot. 
I am either having a hot flash...or getting the flu. I hope its the latter.


----------

